# Amplificador FM 50mW a 6W



## AJL (Jul 12, 2010)

Hola, les traigo una duda que tengo sobre este rejunte de esquemas que hice, y quisiera saber si está correcto o si haría falta algún cambio para que funcione correctamente.
La primera etapa con el 2n2219 y el 2n3553 las saque de un esquema de un transmisor de supuestamente 4W, que no le creo porque el datasheet del tr dice Pout 2,5W, y la última etapa es la del datasheet del 2sc1971 tal cual esta.

http://img200.imageshack.us/i/posibleampli50mwa6w2.png/

Gracias


----------



## joakiy (Jul 13, 2010)

No te quiebres la cabeza "rejuntando" esquemas, y usa algo que alguien haya probado ya 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/146385/


----------



## AJL (Jul 13, 2010)

Hola joakiy gracias por el aporte, pero veo que no esta muy bien explicado ese lineal, cosa que necesito ya que soy muy novato todavia en este tema jeje, por ejemplo datos necesarios para armar las bobinas y todo eso. Tambien vi en otro post que el mismo usuario tuvo problemas al querer montar ese lineal, concretamente en este https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/lineal-10mw-1w-funcionara-21634/ asique me trae dudas.

Por otra parte, creés que tenga algún problema el "rejunte" de esquemas ese? ya que las dos primeras etapas provienen de un esquema probado (http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/rf/001/index.html) y la etapa final del datasheet del 2sc1971.

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## joakiy (Jul 14, 2010)

Por un lado, en RF no se deben arrejuntar cosas así como así, así que si funciona, habrás creado una especie de Frankestein incontrolable que estará repartiendo la potencia en varias frecuencias a la vez.

Los circuitos RF que publica electronics-lab son famosos por los quebraderos de cabeza que dan a quienes intentan montarlos.

Y como no, no puedes mezclar etapas amplificadoras sintonizadas a distintas frecuencias. Has empleado un paso final calculado teóricamente para 175 Mhz, usando pasos previos que son para la banda comercial de FM.

Por otro lado, amigo AJL, el hecho de que alguien tenga un problema al montar un circuito de RF no significa que este no funcione, los circuitos RF son muy particulares y exquisitos, y les molesta hasta un exceso de resina de esa que va soltando el estaño.

Planteate bien tu trabajo, y estaremos todos encantados de ayudarte.

Saludos.


----------



## AJL (Jul 14, 2010)

Ok, gracias por los concejos, se ve que el tema es un poco mas dificil de lo que parece jeje. Voy a seguir buscando un poco mas a ver si encuentro lo que busco, porque los lineales  que encuentro son de 1w, y necesitan exitarse con 100mW, y además faltaría acoplarle otra etapa que amplifique hasta los 4w o 6w.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## joakiy (Jul 14, 2010)

Ve construyéndolo por etapas, y así vas probando.

Cuando acabes una etapa, mides su potencia de salida con una carga fantasma y con un tester de aguja y si todo va bien, continuas por la siguente


----------

